# My friend quit the other day.



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I'm quitting on behalf of my friend who told me he quit Lyft and Uber and he doesn't have a forum account here. I donated some tough floor mats to him, but he wasn't prepared and battle harder to handle a lady that liked all over his back seat area. He had a nice cloth Corolla and I kept telling him dude get seat covets, but he never listened so I gave him some extra weatherproof floor mats I had. She committed so much that he can't even go back to driving even if he wanted to. Stench and stain are too much. Now you see why CABS all have cameras and plastic seats that are removable and washable. Too make matters worse he didn't know he is suppose to take photos and send to LYFT so he can get a healthy $70 cleaning fee and now it's over 24 hours so too late to report it.


----------

